# Wago 880 und Modbus will nicht so...



## Malocher (30 November 2013)

nAbend,

kurze Beschreibung:
Versuche mit Ethernet_Modbusmaster_tcp  aus einer Steuerung Werte auszulesen, bekomme aber nur wError=32790 und nach TimeOut wird wError=32918.
Mit ProfiLab kann ich auf die Steuerung zugreifen und alle Werte auslesen. Laut Wireshark versucht die Wago auch gar nicht erst eine Verbindung aufzubauen.


1. bin Neuling mit der Wago

2. Wago Dokumente schon durchwühlt, aber nix gefunden (oder übersehen)

3. langsam hab ich einen ganzen Baum anstatt ein Brett vorm Kopf.

Ich wäre mit einen Beispiel schon froh, aber die gefundene Beispiele handeln nur von Wago Feldkopplern und deren Anbindung.

Könnte jemand mich bitte in die richtige Richtung schupsen.

Danke


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 November 2013)

Mit wem möchtest du denn kommunizieren ? Habe das vor kurzen auch mal gemacht mit 880er und 841er als Slave. Allerdings als UTP. Hat direkt funktioniert sobald der Enable anlag. 
Schonmal (Testweise) UDP versucht ? Zeig mal deinen Baustein und Teil mal mit, mit wem du denn gerne Kommunizieren möchtest.


----------



## Malocher (1 Dezember 2013)

Moin,

die Steuerung ist ein DSE8620 Aggregatsteuerung von DeepSeaPlc. Der kann nur Modbus TCP und die FC03 und FC16, laut Hersteller.
Auch UDP  versucht, da gibt die Wago auch was raus nur die DSE8620 kann damit nix anfangen.

Der verwendete Baustein Ethernet_Modbusmaster_Tcp ist in der ModbusEthernet_04.lib 

Auch die Fehlermeldungen 32790 und 32918 die über wError ausgegeben werden, kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen welche Meldungen sich darin versammelt haben.


----------



## @lex (11 Dezember 2013)

Moin Malocher,

32790 = 16#8016	(* Socket is not connected *)

... steht in der Ethernet.lib unter globale Variablen.

Nimm mal besser die WagoLibModbus_IP_01.lib für Modbus auf 750-88x. Diese ist neuer und nutzt die SysLibSockets, anstatt der alten Ethernet.lib.
Du kannst mal einen Screenshot machen und diesen hier posten, dann ist es vllt. offensichtlicher für uns...


----------



## Malocher (11 Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe,

fehler gefunden und beseitigt. Es war Sabotage der IT:sw22:... der Port wo der Rechner dran ist war frei und durchgeschaltet. Nur die Wago hing an einen Port wo viele Ports nicht freigeschaltet war. Die hatten einen falschen Port freigeschaltet


----------

